# Can I play Ipod through my home stereo?



## Showstoppa621

I'm a newbie when it comes to IPods. I just got one for Christmas and before investing in a new IPod stereo to play my music out loud I want to know if I can connect my Ipod to my current home CD stereo. I thought I read somewhere I could use a Get a Y audio cable from Radio Shack - mini RCA on one end to plug into mp3 player; dual rca connectors on the other end to connect to stereo audio input (AV1 or AV2) on the LH-T9654S.


Is this what I would need? Is it even possible to get a cable to connect into the headphone jack to connect to regular stereo speaker system? Am I better off spending a few hundred dollars for an IPod stereo? Any advice would be great and also whats a good FM Transmitter for my car stereo System??


----------



## schroedk

You could most definitely get by with a mini-plug to r/l RCA analog plugs as you stated. There are also many third-party iPod docks (such manufacturers such as Belkin, Griffin, DLO, and others) that you just set the iPod in (the female port on the bottom of your iPod would attach to the male connector in the dock), and you can navigate your music on your TV. These have either a y-connector, composite video and audio cables, or R/L stereo analog and S-Video cable outputs. This also charges your iPod while it's in it. Don't fall for the "iPod-compatible" marketing ploy and buy a new receiver. All these third-party docks work fine in an open input on any receiver with composite/S-video inputs.


I personally use the Griffin TuneCenter, and have also tried the DLO deluxe. I didn't care for the DLO because I felt the interface was too slow. While the Griffin has its quirks (doesn't quite fit a 16:9 screen, sometimes requires unplug/replug to get picture back, etc.), it offers some internet radio stations (you can't pick the URL, and they're listed pretty much randomly) which are a nice option. They have both an ethernet version and a wireless version. I have one of each, and both of them work very well. The wireless version was a breeze to set up, even on my protected network.


----------



## schroedk

I didn't see your question about the FM transmitter until after I answered your primary question. I personally don't like FM transmitters, especially if you do a lot of driving. If you do get one, make sure it has a lot of frequencies as options, and is easy to change on the fly. I have my iPod "docked" in my car with a y-connector (mini-plug to r/l stereo) that you were talking about with the stereo. In my 2004 Honda Pilot, since I'm not using a CD changer, I got an adapter from Blitzsafe that attaches to the head unit CD changer connector and has r/l female inputs, to which I attached the y-connector, and ran everything down the back of my dash, coming out in the console area between the front seats. Works like a charm with the kid's DVD player, too, or anything with a headphone plug. Experience has taught me to use a LOT of electrical tape to the r/l stereo plugs, since there's a lot more jarring than with your typical home stereo, and it's a pain to get behind the head unit to fix it. I know Blitzsafe makes the adapters for a lot of different makes/models.


If that isn't an option, I actually prefer using a cassette tape adapter with the mini-plug. But I know a lot of cars don't even come with the tape players anymore, either.


So, your last option is the FM Transmitter. Get on Amazon and search "FM transmitters" and go with the reviews/ratings from there to get a decent one.


----------



## Showstoppa621

Thanks for your advice I really appreciate it. As far as my car I think I may be stuck with an FM Transmitter because I don't have a CD player or cassette player in my car. Just a basic radio. I was looking at a Griffin FM transmitter saw it at circuit city for about $40 bucks.


As far as connecting cables to my IPod and stereo I saw this cable set on amazon for cheap. Not sure if its what we were talking about. If you have a chance to look at this let me know what you think. This looks like a basic connection just to my stereo. I wasn't sure how the other connection would work on my tv though. Heres the link to the amazon page:


Belkin F8V235-07GLD-AP 7-Foot Stereo Link Cable for iPod

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-F8V235-...8737755&sr=8-2


----------



## moocher

I bought a used DLS FM transmitter on Amazon for about $22. Recommend you look there for used products.


The Belkin cable will work fine. I don't know if the Radio Shack cable is any cheaper, but probably, especially with shipping. If you want to get better sound, take a look at http://www.sendstation.com/us/produc...neout-usb.html which allows you to bypass the internal iPod amp. I use one for my audio system and one for my headphone amplifier.


Mooch


----------



## oldtexasdog

I honestly don't know anything about these mini players sooo---My Niece has a Eclipse T2800 and I want to surprise her for her birthday with a little tube headphone amp I am going to build that she can play it through using either her headphones or a small set of speakers. Kinda like a "docking station I figure the specs would be something like

Input Sensitivity: 100mV

Input Impedance: 100KOhm

Out-Put Impedance: 32~600 Ohm

Gain: 30dB

Frequency response: 10Hz-60KHz +/- 0.25dB

Signal/Noise Ratio: >91dB

Dynamic range: 84.6dBA(300 ohm) 89.8dBA(33 ohm)

Would this be possible? I do not even have one to look at the connectors I would need but I assume they would be standard 3.5mm

Thanks for your input


----------

